# Speech class



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Last summer I got a B+ in my Public Speaking/Speech class in college. I realize this post is long overdue, but here it is  As time goes by my SA is diminishing from sheer self exposure therapy.


----------



## studentlife (Feb 6, 2009)

Wellington,

I'm new and I just saw your post.

Congrats on your B+ in speech.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

B+, NICE! I hate speech class, it would be hell on earth for me.


----------

